# My State of Tennessee asked alot of Questions for free help in my house.



## Robert59 (Oct 22, 2022)

The state has a program to help people with house keeping and it's free. One problem is they asked me 25 questions about my health and the house. Just wondering if they wanted to put me in a nursing home which I don't want to go. Questions asked Can you walk and can you feed yourself, can you take a shower without help, etc. I didn't get the program because they said I'm to healthy.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2022)

I never heard of any government agency offering free maid service.  I wish there were.  That's what they are trying to weed out with the health questions.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

Illinois has a similar free program called "Community Cares" for eligible Medicaid recipients.

https://ilaging.illinois.gov/programs/ccp.html

Services include comprehensive care coordination, adult day services, *in-home service*, emergency home response services, and automated medication dispenser service.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 22, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> The state has a program to help people with house keeping and it's free. One problem is they asked me 25 questions about my health and the house. Just wondering if they wanted to put me in a nursing home which I don't want to go. Questions asked Can you walk and can you feed yourself, can you take a shower without help, etc. I didn't get the program because they said I'm to healthy.


They were probably determining how much/what type of assistance was needed.  When I would set up for the health aid to come in to provide care, I'd have to find out similar things.  Goes along with a plan of care, which the government (at least for hospices) can ask to see if they come into audit.  I'm sorry you didn't get it; but maybe that's a good thing?  Surely if things change, you can contact them again


----------



## Blessed (Oct 22, 2022)

I would love to help with the house.  Sad thing is, I know I could do it myself. I just need to focus and get a few things done everyday I could keep up with it. When you don't feel well (migraines and hip replacement) it is hard to keep up. I am widowed, don't have company so I think why bother.  I just know I was happy when I could keep a clean house.  Now, I am embarrassed by the whole thing. I went so far as to go the neighbors to call an ambulance during the hip problem.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 22, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> they said I'm to healthy.


That is good news!!  I am sure the questions were to determine what and how much help people need.  I know of no such program here, though I could have gotten a few weeks of help after release from rehab for knees.  I didn't need it, or ask for it.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Oct 22, 2022)

Whenever a senior citizen expresses a need for in-home help with staying in their own house, there are always people who respond with a pie in the sky list of government agencies they have never used themselves and can’t vouch for their relevancy. The Illinois Community Cares program has a long list of requirements to qualify including a financial assets cap and a requirement that you be assessed as needing long term nursing home care by a Determination of Need assessment, whatever that is. In other words, I have never known any elderly person who received help with the 3 biggies of staying in your own house - housekeeping, laundry and lawn care.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 10, 2022)

Presently I am getting help from my state which includes an aide with up to 15 hours a week. I don't need or use that many hours but if I ever do I will have it. She cleans and does whatever I need. Even running errands for me. Yes, I had to answer a lot of questions (in person, they sent a nurse to evaluate me). I don't feel like they are trying to get me into a nursing but trying to help me stay in my home. At first I did not want the aide but I had to accept it in order to have other options I needed (like dental and vision care). So I did. Now I am good with the aide though the one I was using just quit and I am getting a new one.


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 10, 2022)

Florida offers same but only for MediCAID recipients not MediCARE. These are entirely different programs.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 10, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> pie in the sky list of government agencies


Very well put (for this state anyway). Someone was telling my late dad about a form of state assistance he might be able to get. Dad said, "How come I've never heard about this before." Guy says, "Because the state doesn't want you to know about it since it costs them money. That's why you almost always need a lawyer to get the assistance." The guy was right, not only in my dad's case but in other cases I know of.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 10, 2022)

Sometimes a "Voluntary Action Center" in your area has someone who will clean your house. I volunteered at the one here years ago, and within a month I got a call from a woman living in minimal health facility that needed her apartment cleaned. She had Leukemia and needed special care at or University Hospital. I cleaned for her and we happened to become very good friends too.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 10, 2022)

My drs offices have started  asking a whole new set of questions with those on it, at every visit. Walk, feed self, shower, toilet, stairs, handle money, do I feel safe, most having nothing to do with what I went in for. Irrelevant. I frankly don’t like it. Maybe some new Medicare or insurance regulation.
I don’t qualify for any of the cr*p. But much govt help also  based on assets. Anything  at all in the bank, no help till It’s gone.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 10, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> Whenever a senior citizen expresses a need for in-home help with staying in their own house, there are always people who respond with a pie in the sky list of government agencies they have never used themselves and can’t vouch for their relevancy. The Illinois Community Cares program has a long list of requirements to qualify including a financial assets cap and a requirement that you be assessed as needing long term nursing home care by a Determination of Need assessment, whatever that is. In other words, I have never known any elderly person who received help with the 3 biggies of staying in your own house - housekeeping, laundry and lawn care.


My mother, before she entered the nursing home, received housekeeping, laundry, and food delivery at no costs to her.  She also had two aides coming to her house to help her.  They took her shopping as well.  (She didn’t have a lawn).  All paid for by Medicare and Medicaid


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 10, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> My drs offices have started  asking a whole new set of questions with those on it, at every visit. Walk, feed self, shower, toilet, stairs, handle money, do I feel safe, most having nothing to do with what I went in for. Irrelevant. I frankly don’t like it. Maybe some new Medicare or insurance regulation.
> I don’t qualify for any of the cr*p. But much govt help also  based on assets. Anything  at all in the bank, no help till It’s gone.


My doctor started asking these questions as well, after I turned 75.  I think it must be a Medicare thing.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 10, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> I didn't get the program because they said I'm to healthy.


That, and usually these programs are for those in a certain [lower] income range.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 10, 2022)

*I have heard of doctors asking nosy questions and I would just tell them it’s none of their business. People get older and then the medical community crosses the line. *


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 11, 2022)

Teacher Terry, maybe I’ll try that next time with a Dr I don’t care if I keep or not and see what happens.
The only problem with that is that here the ones asking the questions is often some young tech or medical assistant before one gets to see the Dr.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 12, 2022)

A few years ago I had a medical assistant ask about my sex life and I told her it was none of her business and don’t ask again. I was asked if I wanted to do a wellness exam and I said I would never do one. I have been going to the same doctor for 25 years.


----------



## Devi (Nov 12, 2022)

We also don't give doctors our Social Security numbers.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 13, 2022)

Teacher Terry said:


> *I have heard of doctors asking nosy questions and I would just tell them it’s none of their business. People get older and then the medical community crosses the line. *


That's one of my concerns.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 13, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Presently I am getting help from my state which includes an aide with up to 15 hours a week. I don't need or use that many hours but if I ever do I will have it. She cleans and does whatever I need. Even running errands for me. Yes, I had to answer a lot of questions (in person, they sent a nurse to evaluate me). I don't feel like they are trying to get me into a nursing but trying to help me stay in my home. At first I did not want the aide but *I had to accept it in order to have other options I needed (like dental and vision care). *So I did. Now I am good with the aide though the one I was using just quit and I am getting a new one.


Excuse me, what?!?  Not meaning to be nosy, but would you clarify what that's about?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Presently I am getting help from my state which includes an aide with up to 15 hours a week. I don't need or use that many hours but if I ever do I will have it. She cleans and does whatever I need. Even running errands for me. Yes, I had to answer a lot of questions (in person, they sent a nurse to evaluate me). I don't feel like they are trying to get me into a nursing but trying to help me stay in my home. *At first I did not want the aide but I had to accept it in order to have other options I needed (like dental and vision care).* So I did. Now I am good with the aide though the one I was using just quit and I am getting a new one.


That sounds like a benefit in a Senior Advantage Plus plan.  You don't "have to" use any feature that doesn't fit your needs.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> That sounds like a benefit in a Senior Advantage Plus plan.  You don't "have to" use any feature that doesn't fit your needs.


Could be also. But mine is through Medicaid and the office for the aging. They make sure seniors have what they need here.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 13, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Excuse me, what?!?  Not meaning to be nosy, but would you clarify what that's about?


I tried using an aide twice before and the ones I had didn't work out. So I told them I didn't want one. They said I had to accept an aide in order to stay in their program (Fidilis Care). So I did because I am in the middle of having dental work done and need them to pay for it for me. Plus I need new glasses. It has something to do with long term care and staying in your own home.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2022)

Dental care is covered under NYState Medicaid, without need for another plan.....vision, I think so, but not sure.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 14, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Dental care is covered under NYState Medicaid, without need for another plan.....vision, I think so, but not sure.


They are the ones who put me on Fedilis Care. I do not pay for it, Medicaid does. So through FC I used Davis Vision and DentaQuest for dental. Most places won't just take straight medicaid now have to sign up for one of these supplemental insurances. If you don't choose one, they choose it for you. Which is how I got FC.


----------



## Kika (Nov 14, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Dental care is covered under NYState Medicaid, without need for another plan.....vision, I think so, but not sure.


Several years back NYS mandated all recipients with chronic illnesses
to be in a Managed Care Program.  That evolved into ALL recipients. 
It was an effort to control costs.  Right now I don't believe that anyone can have just straight medicaid in NY.  As @katlupe said, there are different types of managed care programs available depending upon the individual's need.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2022)

Kika said:


> Several years back NYS mandated all recipients with chronic illnesses
> to be in a Managed Care Program.  That evolved into ALL recipients.
> It was an effort to control costs.  *Right now I don't believe that anyone can have just straight medicaid in NY.*  As @katlupe said, there are different types of managed care programs available depending upon the individual's need.


I do.
eta
& I have chronics too.

eta#2
DON'T TELL ANYONE


----------



## Kika (Nov 14, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I do.
> eta
> & I have chronics too.
> 
> ...


 It will be our secret!!!


----------



## Della (Nov 14, 2022)

katlupe said:


> They make sure seniors have what they need here.



Good for New York, that seems like a good thing to me.  If my doctor asks me a lot of questions, I'll know it's because he thinks he should or is required.  He's far too busy to be asking out of nosiness. I always wish he had more time to take with me and would look at me as a whole person, and not just the one thing I'm there for that day.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 14, 2022)

Della said:


> Good for New York, that seems like a good thing to me.  If my doctor asks me a lot of questions, I'll know it's because he thinks he should or is required.  He's far too busy to be asking out of nosiness. I always wish he had more time to take with me and would look at me as a whole person, and not just the one thing I'm there for that day.


Very true IMO. The medical profession has got not only the government but the insurance industry looking over their shoulders all the time.


----------



## Remy (Nov 19, 2022)

In California they have IHSS, In Home Support Services. I do believe it is low income. Just because someone can shower themselves, doesn't mean they can mop, vacuum, clean etc. The IHSS aid also can take people shopping and to appointments.

When I lived in Washington state I worked for these Catholic Community Services as an aid who did the same thing. The people in the office were jerks. I don't know where their funding came from, probably the state or something.

I was late to a client one day because I ran late with my previous client doing her laundry. I think there was a wait in the laundry room. This old woman literally stomped her foot at me and demanded "do the floor." She was a real treasure. Crap job. But I've done enough of them.


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Over here Baptist care provides housekeeping and personal hygiene.
We also have travel for appointments and what have you for a small fee of $10.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Nov 20, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Services include comprehensive care coordination, adult day services, *in-home service*, emergency home response services, and automated medication dispenser service.


Which of these services have you received? People tend to perpetuate myths about services they have no experience with.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Nov 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I never heard of any government agency offering free maid service. I wish there were. That's what they are trying to weed out with the health questions.


I'm 83 and live alone in my own home and haven't found any government agency offering anything to help me including free maid service. However there are plenty of people who perpetuate the myth that there are services available even though they have never received any of the services themselves.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> Which of these services have you received? People tend to perpetuate myths about services they have no experience with.


Sea lioning is a psychological  term. This refers to situations where a  person repeatedly demands   “evidence,” or “explanations” concerning  subjects where  they are  convinced

their opinion is written in stone. No compromise possible. No amount of verification would be well received. Conversation is 

inevitably reduced to bullying the individual who expresses views inconsistent with the other person’s mindset. It is a form of trolling.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> Which of these services have you received? People tend to perpetuate myths about services they have no experience with.


I quoted directly from the State of Illinois website link that I provided in my post. I have not received any of these services. Satisfied?


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 20, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I tried using an aide twice before and the ones I had didn't work out. So I told them I didn't want one. They said I had to accept an aide in order to stay in their program (Fidilis Care). So I did because I am in the middle of having dental work done and need them to pay for it for me. Plus I need new glasses. It has something to do with long term care and staying in your own home.


I still say it's wrong for people to not be able to get something they're entitled to (Medicaid or similar programs) without being required- or forced- to go along with things they do not want.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 20, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> Sea lioning is a psychological  term. This refers to situations where a  person repeatedly demands   “evidence,” or “explanations” concerning  subjects where  they are  convinced
> 
> their opinion is written in stone. No compromise possible. No amount of verification would be well received. Conversation is
> 
> inevitably reduced to bullying the individual who expresses views inconsistent with the other person’s mindset. It is a form of trolling.


That's interesting.  Never heard that before.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 4, 2022)

Ergo the reason for the questions Robert. The "Gub-ment"  is not going to pay for maid service for someone who can do for themselves.


----------

